# Aberdare No.1 Iron Mine, South Wales - May 2012



## Landsker (May 6, 2012)

A rather interesting mine this one, due to the fact its under a reservoir! The air shaft comes up in the middle of the reservoir.

Visited with cunningcorgi and two non members. 

Thanks to Chris for showing us about.

*History*

very little is known about Aberdare number 1 other than it opened in 1797 to supply the iron works of the Hanbury family who were the iron masters of Pontypool its hey day would have been during the Napolionic wars when the Hanbury iron works were at their busiest. The mine extends below the now disused Penyrhoel resevoior which opened in 1914 after the mine closed. Some concrete reforceing of the mine took place in 1909 to stop water draining out of the reservior and the mines air shaft was extended by a brick lined chymney which rose above the of the surface of the reservoir. 


1 





2 Collapse





3 Side passage, lot of water flowing down here





4 Deep water, couldnt go any further





5 Back in the main adit






6 Hudson 1 tonne tipper





7 the mine is a strange mix of various types of tunnel





8 The Iron Vagina






9 Passing through the vagina leads to this section






10 Which comes to a dodgy looking bit






11 Back in the main passage





12 






A very stoopy mine, my back now feels terrible!


----------



## King Al (May 6, 2012)

This place looks amazing! Like the poor old tipper and the bit in pic 9. Great pics Walsh


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2012)

Thats a cracking mine but I agree with you some very dodgy areas!! great report & smashing photos thanks.


----------



## Landsker (May 6, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Thats a cracking mine but I agree with you some very dodgy areas!! great report & smashing photos thanks.



Thanks, in places you can see where the roof is delaminating in big slabs....


----------



## kevsy21 (May 6, 2012)

Nice work,wouldn't mind a look at this place.


----------

